# Who do you like on the Course?



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

What happens to be your favorite golfer? Past or present. What makes him your favorite?


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

Tiger Woods.. No one inspires as a golfer as much as he does, and no one can make me want to play and start playing golf like he does.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*On the Course*

Tiger Woods is very good, and very well liked. But I'm going to have to go with Phil Mickelson. The man is just good at what is does.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

For me its is Jose- Marie olizable (close enough)

He has been the nearly man for so long but it has never stopped him.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I think we had this discussion somewhere else. For me it's probably Tiger Woods. It's not that he's so good, he's just a really nice, really honest, really likable guy. The fact that he wins a lot also makes him easy to root for, though I go for him even when he's playing crappy


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the underdog. The person who you would least expect to win. These are the people who give more heart and passion then those who are already on top of their game.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

DOMAINerBLOGer said:


> I like the underdog. The person who you would least expect to win. These are the people who give more heart and passion then those who are already on top of their game.


Not always. You have to consider that maybe the reason why the good players are good is that they care more and try harder than everyone else. Not always, but often. Michael Jordon didn't just wake up, get his uniform on and score 50 points in a game. He worked harder, tried harder, practiced harder, and gave more energy than anyone else. He didn't just happen to get to where he was


----------

